# HSQLDB - auto_increment als unexpected token ?



## Blizzsnake80 (5. Mai 2021)

Hi zusammen,

ich baue hier gerade meine erste Datenbankanwendung mit HSQLDB basierend auf dem Youtube-Tutorial (



) zusammen.

Da ich eine andere Beispieldateibank nutzen (mit Zufallsdaten befüllt), wollte ich mir gerade mal eine passende Table mit folgenden Eigenschaften über den grafischen Database Manager erstellen:



> CREATE TABLE RECHNUNG (ID INT NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT, CUSTOMERID INT, BETRAG INT);



Hierbei erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:



> unexpected token: AUTO_INCREMENT : line: 3 / Error Code: -5581 / State: 42581



Wird diese Funktion in HSQL nicht unterstützt ?


----------



## mrBrown (5. Mai 2021)

Hsqldb User Guide


----------

